# Removing hairline cracks in paint?



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi Guys.
I noticed on the corner of my plastic bumper there is some small hairline cracks in the paint?
Its a similar effect to this (someone elses pic i found, mine is no where near as bad)









The plastic isnt cracked it just looks like the paint, can this be improved with polish or wet sanding?
Ad,


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Mine is like that. Took a whack from some dozy cow who ran into the back of me. Plastic flexes and paint cracks. Would need repainted.


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Its not very noticable until your cleaning the car, its not as bad as the above lol
Its just annoying when you clean the car and see it!
I dont think ive been hit as its only a small area and has no scratches or damage around it


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Exactly what shug just said ^
Gonna need to be a paint job :wall:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

its been hit , you can smash modern bumpers in alot and the ping back to shape

needs sanding back to bare plastic , priming and painting ..


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Quick'ish' fix.

Wipe the area over with a cleaner (lighter fluid is good) to remove all waxes etc.
Mask off the area.
Get a matching or close colour can of aerosol paint and lint free cloth.
Spray paint in to lid of aerosol.
Pull cloth FIRMLY over the index finger and dip in paint.
Rub vigorously over the cracks until dry.
Repeat at least three times.
Leave to dry completely.
Refine and polish. 
Cracks shoudl be at least 90% gone.

Principle also works on chips and scratches :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=153965&highlight=bonnet


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Cool  thanks for info, might have to try this one out!!
Just read your post and wow! it works well and makes sense i guess 
Might try this on the parents car too, they have a large stone chip on the boot


----------

